# Lido E grind adjustment



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've just taken delivery of a Lido E, which I will be taking in to work with my Clever. I've been playing with the adjustment, and am not sure if everything is OK. I was hoping perhaps another Lido user might provide some reassurance.

There are 2 rings, one for adjustment, and one for locking. If I unlock the locking ring, and then spin it a bit, there should then be tons of room for the adjustment ring to turn. If I then turn the adjustment ring, it doesn't turn far before there is some significant resistance. The resistance is NOT caused by the locking ring, to be clear. I can "push through" the resistance and continue adjusting the adjustment ring, but it feels wrong somehow.

Is this just how Lidos work?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Unscrew the locking ring fully. The adjustment ring should now revolve easily until you approach zero setting, i.e. burrs locked. If you look carefully with the locking ring screwed out, you can see see a gap between the burrs. As you screw in towards zero, the gap disappears. You will know when you've hit zero setting - the handle won't turn. Be careful not to apply any pressure at or around zero setting/burrs locked to avoid any damage.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a lido E as well. If I start from the marked notches (0) and turn to coursen the grind, I can turn it 8 notches before I reach a resistance .... Thus resistance continues throuout the rest of the range (8-16) if at any point I change direction and tighten the grind, the resistance goes until I go past 8 notches, then it returns again.

i wouldn't say the resistance is significant, but it's heavily noticeable

is this similar ??


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Yes my experience is similar to yours. Originally I thought perhaps 8-ish notches was the range I was supposed to use. Perhaps mine will loosen up a bit with use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will loosen up when burrs are bedded in.


----------

